# DSL equipment Dubai



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi,

I am moving to Dubai on the 25th, and I was wondering, what equipment is provided by Du or Etisalat for DSL connections? If none, do you have to get your own?

Thanks!


----------

